# I have some news...



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am having a baby! I am 7 months pregnant and I can't keep a secret and hold back my enthusiasm any longer!

As many of you know, my husband and I have been separated for a year. The baby is a result of an attempted reconciliation last December.

I am not asking for marital advice and I don't want to answer questions. I just wanted to share my joy. Her name is Emerson (Emmy) and she may have been unplanned, but she is a loved, wanted and cherished blessing.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Well this is sure gonna change my summer plans but congratulations... Have you already picked out a forum ID yet?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

And Emerson will be lucky to have you for a Mother !


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

And that is the reason why I think I might be needing to stay in my bedroom say around Oct, just to visit my little adopted niece and help ya around your farm. 

Give her a hug from her Auntie Cyndi.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Awww. Cyndi...thanks! I would love you to come visit and meet her! 

I know it has been REALLY hard for you and all the others who knew to keep a secret! I am seriously impressed!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah but wolf did you cancel the surprise kegger yet?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Love, love, love the name! :goodjob: Spoil her rotten! Congrats!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

NewGround said:


> Yeah but wolf did you cancel the surprise kegger yet?


Don't cancel a party on my account! Just throw me in a chair in front of a fan with a big glass of ice water! 
I may be unable to drink with ya'll, but I still like to hang out with friends!!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

:bouncy:CONGRATULATIONS!









You're having a little princess









p.s. you doubted the WeePig gang? Really?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

No, I never doubted any of you...you are all the best!!!

The support has been amazing! xoxoxoxo


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! That's HUGE! I don't know how in the world you kept it a secret THIS long! (I couldn't have) 
Well, congratulations to you Shan, and I absolutely LOVE the name of your little girl. 
You're right, she IS a blessing, and a gift!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Awww. Cyndi...thanks! I would love you to come visit and meet her!
> 
> I know it has been REALLY hard for you and all the others who knew to keep a secret! I am seriously impressed!


You have no idea but I am pretty dang proud of myself, not one word was said. BUT, I am very serious about Oct, so make sure my bedroom is ready, lol.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am proud of you, too!!! I love how trustworthy my friends here are! 

Your bedroom is ready and waiting!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey! Are we gonna have a ST baby pool?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I LOVE babies!! When the OB department at the hospital I work at plays the baby born music I know I will have to deliver linens to the nursery unit as an excuse to see the new arrival and baby GIRLS are the BEST.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Baby born music? what would that be? Please don't say it is "Havin My Baby"..lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

starjj said:


> baby GIRLS are the BEST.


I have had way too much fun shopping for baby clothes! 

My daughter is so happy it is a girl. :bouncy:

My son was hoping for a little brother simply because the little sister he already has drives him crazy!:sob:


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awwwww......congratulations!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Many, many congratulations on this announcement, Shannon!!!
And what a perfect name!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Congratulations, and the best health to mother and child.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You all are making me cry!!! I want to push the "like" button on every comment!


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Shan I'm so happy for you. Emmy will be a blessing as much ass she will be blessed to have you as a mommy. You have done an incredible job with yer other 2. I know you cherish your privacy but am impressed you have chosen to share yer great news!


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorryfor spelling errors my paws have a hard time typing on phone keyboard!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Be careful of visits from ST members...we might have an influence on her...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I *really* want that outfit for her!!!

Raven, if you pm me the link to where you found it then I will buy it and promise to dress her in it and post the pictures!!!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

May she always walk in sunshine.
May she never want for more.
May Irish angels rest their wings
beside her nursery door


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

There is no more special news to share in the world. I am happy for you, and I wish you every joy! Love the name Emerson, too.  Happy, congratulatory hugs to you!!


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats, Shannon! Emmy is a beautiful name.  So excited to see the bundle of joy!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

AWWWWWWWW! Such a sweet announcement! I wish you and Emmy both smooth sailing, and a trouble-free, joyous delivery!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I have some pink yarn my fingers are itching to get to  You know as the time gets nearer you're going to have ten gazillion ST members waiting for some news. Take your notebook computer with you to labor and delivery!!!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

How wonderful!! Congratulations.

Mary


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Awww. Cyndi...thanks! I would love you to come visit and meet her!
> 
> I know it has been REALLY hard for you and all the others who knew to keep a secret! I am seriously impressed!


Not too real hard ... I love you.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats Shannon!! Little girls are such a joy. I hope you all the best and baby Emmy also. By the way Emerson is my grandson's name also...so it must be pretty versatile...a great name for boys or girls.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> Awww. Cyndi...thanks! I would love you to come visit and meet her!
> 
> I know it has been REALLY hard for you and all the others who knew to keep a secret! I am seriously impressed!


Even me, huh, Who would have thought 

I like the name


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Congratulations Shan, I'm happy for you. I know you said you don't want to answer questions, but I'll ask anyway - are you going to get maternity leave from work and how much time off will you be able take for maternity leave? 

I hope you are feeling physically well and healthy and that this is being an easy pregnancy for you. 

Now I want to see pictures of a glowing you showing off your glorious baby-belly. I love to see pix of pregnant ladies. I know, probably too much to expect. But I'll look forward to seeing pix of your baby girl. Love the name you've chosen for her.

.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

homefire2007 said:


> Congratulations!!! I have some pink yarn my fingers are itching to get to  You know as the time gets nearer you're going to have ten gazillion ST members waiting for some news. Take your notebook computer with you to labor and delivery!!!


I think she would love something in pink!!!

I promise to keep folks up to date when she arrives and post lots of pictures! She is due September 15th.

I have a picture of her already, but she kind-of looks like an alien!!!!:hysterical:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

naturelover said:


> are you going to get maternity leave from work and how much time off will you be able take for maternity leave?
> 
> Now I want to see pictures of a glowing you showing off your glorious baby-belly.
> .


I can handle those kinds of questions...

I am off work right now because it is summer break and will stay off until she is 8 weeks old (I have had 2 C-sections so she will be one as well) Her daddy is retired law enforcement and she will be with him during the day when I go back. 

I have a few pics of my belly...I would say she is about the size of a volleyball right now! I will post some....


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:bouncy: Oh such wonderful news!!! Congrats! I also love her name....it is beautiful.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Congratulations and this is for sure the best excitement there is...thanks for sharing the news and your joy. A happy day made brighter.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations on Emmy


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Baby born music? what would that be? Please don't say it is "Havin My Baby"..lol


Sorry----Brahma's Lullaby of course


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations to you!!!! I love her name!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## kacey (Dec 8, 2011)

Emmy is truly blessed to have such an awesome mommy indeed........ God is my witness indeed!!!!!


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats to you. It's no wonder that farm work has been getting to you sometimes! I'm sure you will treasure her as much as you obviously treasure your other children. I wish all the best for you.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Mondays child poem 


Mondays child is fair of face,
Tuesdays child is full of grace,
Wednesdays child is full of woe,
Thursdays child has far to go,
Fridays child is loving and giving,
Saturdays child works hard for his living,
And the child that is born on the Sabbath day
Is bonny and blithe, and good and gay.

Well she is scheduled for Saturday you said (I looked up Sept 15th) but since doctors probably will avoid working on a Saturday and it is a C-section you can choose a day of the week. I of course am a Sunday's child although gay didn't mean what it does now. LOL


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

big congrats!!!! I love babies


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

GarlicGirl said:


> It's no wonder that farm work has been getting to you sometimes! QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly! I seem to have little or no energy lately! Funny how something as simple as collecting eggs can become such a big chore!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats. Emmy is a nice name.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

City Bound said:


> Congrats. Emmy is a nice name.


My Nana was Margaret Emerson so my daughters are Margaret (Maggie) and Emerson (Emmy)


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

congrats Shanzone!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow!! Congrats. How did that happen?  just kidding . I know. Wonderful news.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats Shan!!! 'tis so sweet to name your daughters after your Nana. I looked up the origin and the meanings of their names for you n your girls to enjoy. (I would have looked up their brother's, but didn't know his name.) Emerson is an old English name that means ''brave, powerful''. Margaret is derived from a Greek word that means ''pearl''! Hugs to (((Shan, Emmy, Maggie, and the lil' Big Man (brother)...)))


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats!

I'm glad you didn't post this in the Goat forum. You wouldn't believe the pics they post in there to either prove a pregnancy or to prove the kid is on it's way! :hysterical:


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Well I knew if I stayed up long enough and wasted enough time on this internet that something good would finally come of it !!!!!!!

That is awesome and I am so excited for you. 

I want to go buy a little girl outfit tomorrow...Sometimes I just buy one I see even with no lillte girls in our family..They are just too wonderful !!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'm glad you didn't post this in the Goat forum. You wouldn't believe the pics they post in there to either prove a pregnancy or to prove the kid is on it's way! :hysterical:


That is too funny! Nope, won't be posting pics of my "parts" and asking if I look close!
I have some pretty odd pics of my goats when they were about to deliver. Only us weird goat people get it!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

nancy237 said:


> Well I knew if I stayed up long enough and wasted enough time on this internet that something good would finally come of it !!!!!!!
> 
> That is awesome and I am so excited for you.
> 
> I want to go buy a little girl outfit tomorrow...Sometimes I just buy one I see even with no lillte girls in our family..They are just too wonderful !!


Girl clothes are just too cute, huh?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Shouldn't you be going to bed now? Ya know, you're sleeping for two now.


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Congragulations on your new addition!!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> I can handle those kinds of questions...
> 
> I am off work right now because it is summer break and will stay off until she is 8 weeks old (I have had 2 C-sections so she will be one as well) Her daddy is retired law enforcement and she will be with him during the day when I go back.
> 
> I have a few pics of my belly...I would say she is about the size of a volleyball right now! I will post some....


Aww, too bad you can't take time off from now until after Christmas and New Year is over but 8 weeks off is better than no time off, eh? PM if me if you'd like me to recommend some pregnancy stones to get you more comfortably through the rest of the summer and the delivery. 

Pictures of a volley ball baby-belly would be really cool. :happy2: Now it reminds me of the "Embrace Life" picture topic that Vickers just started !! 

.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I knew nothing!!!....LOL
So exactly what did happen when you and wolf went for a walk in the woods...ROTF!!!!

Just Kidding baby gurl, you know I love ya.

Congrats on your little baby bump Emma I really like that name.

She has an awesome mom too.


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

hello! congrats...just wanted to say i am the product of a reconciliation effort..lol...my mom adored me..and treasured me so much..dad was a little more complex...but we love each other tons anyways...daddy sounds like he'll be watching her during the day..so that is AWESOME...

enjoy her....she will turn out fine....as she is loved and wanted...


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

You must be so happy . Congrats !


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Congratulations Shan!


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

lol- glad you finally came out shan! it is too hard to keep those happy secrets to your self! love ya, sister.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations on little Emmy, can't wait to see some pics of her.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fowler said:


> I knew nothing!!!....LOL
> So exactly what did happen when you and wolf went for a walk in the woods...ROTF!!!!


You are killing me!!! :kiss:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

celina said:


> hello! congrats...just wanted to say i am the product of a reconciliation effort..lol...my mom adored me..and treasured me so much..dad was a little more complex...but we love each other tons anyways...daddy sounds like he'll be watching her during the day..so that is AWESOME...
> 
> enjoy her....she will turn out fine....as she is loved and wanted...


Thanks! I love that story! Babies truly are a blessing!


----------



## northstitch (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats on your new little blessing, cant wait for pics !!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Congrat's. Beautiful name you've picked out. Echo would have been almost as good though. Emerson Echo sounds rather nice don't you think? Hot part of the summer to be preggers but so exciting for your family... Take care.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Some people go a lifetime without winning an Emmy. 

You are all blessed.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations...that is wonderful news...it does not matter the circumstance of her conception...she is loved and wanted and will be adored...what a wonderful blessing....but I have to tell ya....there is no way I could have kept that quiet for that long...lol...Love the name too...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Now we want to see the baby bump we are calling our Emmy. Pictures please, and again, I am so proud of you Shan. You are going to be a great mom.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fair Light said:


> there is no way I could have kept that quiet for that long...lol...Love the name too...


I wasn't that quiet ...I told a lot of folks here when I first found out. I am truly impressed at the level of trust here on ST.
The main reason I waited was because I am 41 and what some consider a high risk pregnancy. I would hate to tell everyone and then lose the baby so I waited until I knew everything was going to be ok.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

i was 38 w my last one. it is a bit harder on you when you are older i must say. she is now 14 and i wouldn't trade her for the world. she is my darling. my next major w her hurdle is her driving. she is already talking about it and it just makes me nearly sick to think about it. drivers ed next summer-omg!

do get plenty of rest shan. enjoy this while you can


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Congrats! My great aunt had an oops baby at 51, and that was a looooong time ago,,you'll be great


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

More and more women are having babies later in life...I know it is high risk, but with good care you will both be fine...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations. My husband was an oops baby born when his Mom was 44 and he is quite perfect.  And that was over 50 years ago so there is a lot better care for Moms and babies now.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

OMG Shan! We might be very distantly related.:grin: I come from a line of Emerson's too, so I definitely love the name!

Congrats to you again, looking forward to seeing pics when she gets here.

On a serious note-Is everything going well for you and Emmy even though you're classified as high risk? I imagine it is and hope so.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations, truly a blessing.


----------

